
On ‘Mad Men,’ The Allure of Messy Lives - aditya
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/01/fashion/01Cultural.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
inboulder
Anyone else get bored with it after the first season? I mean, it's an ad
agency, there's only so many plot-lines before it just became a soap opera. I
also didn't understand how the main character hardly said a word, yet people
seemed to think he was interesting, the writing wasn't very sensical.

~~~
AndrewDucker
I was watching the show for the characters. The setting of the ad agency isn't
entirely incidental, but it's largely there for backdrop.

